# Bach's Magnificat and Händel's Dixit Dominus



## SenaJurinac

Bach's Magnificat and Händel's Dixit Dominus are both available at ARTE channel's mediatheque, performed by the Hessen's Radio Symphony Orchestra conducted by Emmanuelle Haïm:

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/075399-042-A/johann-sebastian-bach-magnificat/

https://www.arte.tv/de/videos/075399-041-A/georg-friedrich-haendel-dixit-dominus/


----------

